# micro rc anyone (1/64) ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm usually a slot racer (all scales), but I have a special love for smallest scales. 

A few years ago, before I bought my first "man grown" slot car set, I and some friends had a lot of fun with micro Rc cars, especially the famous BitChar-G cars (named microsizers in USA). I built a track for them, and we were able to race 4 cars at the same time. The cars were "on-off" control, but the size and design made the driving/steering really fun and eficient, like in old vintage videogames, for example. Even with those simple controls, we were able to compete and use our skills. 

But cars were quite expensive and fragile, and a few months later, we didn't have enough good shaped cars to race anymore.

So I bought my first 1/43 scale slot car track, built a scenery of it, etc... And later, I built a big 14 meters h0 4lanes track (stills WIP) and also a medium sized 1/32-1/43 4lanes oval track (currently work in progress, not useable for now; D shape oval about 4meters on 1.50 meters). 


But, even if I still love slot car racing, I never forgot about the fun we had running these tiny rc cars. These days, seeing these wonderfull but expensive for my pocker Dnano, I was wondering if microRC cars were still available. I discovered that bitchar-g and clones became quite difficult to find. But I finally found cheap 1/64 chinese cars, barely the same but a bit more realistic, and, especially, available in 4 frequencies. 

So I ordered them. I plan to make a detailled scenery permanent track, probably with a remix of Indianapolis oval + a inner field for road racing. I'm familiar with scenery modelling, since it was my job a few years ago, so it should be really fun. 


And now, I just made a slightly move from HT slotcars forum to here, to see if anyone is interested into that kind of toys. If any interest, I'll post my future track work in progress here, vids, pics and stuff once I'll receive my cars.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm in ! Lets see those pics. Where did you order the cars from?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

demether said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm usually a slot racer (all scales), but I have a special love for smallest scales.
> 
> ...


 


im in also i have seen the cars at walgreens for like ten bucks


----------



## adam777 (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for the post


----------



## rafaelsmall94 (Nov 17, 2012)

Still waiting for the pics


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey there hows the track coming


----------

